# I draw Bettas!!!



## iluvflake (Apr 1, 2011)

I will draw bettas for you! Please post


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you do Mud please?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you think you could draw Kai-kun?


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Feel free to draw Angel!


----------



## iluvflake (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks! i will get them done as soon as i can!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I would love to have a photo drew of my panda...


----------



## iluvflake (Apr 1, 2011)

here they are by the wayi am, 10 so there not the best

imajeshack.us/photo/my-images/94/bettas.png/


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That is so adorable! I love it!:-D


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't get to it.  Is there something wrong with the link?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/bettas.png/


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! Aww, there so cute!!


----------



## iluvflake (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

try drawing my avatar


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you draw one of Tigger(look at my albums please)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My panda fish has changed so much since then!It is shocking when i see this photo..:lol:He is now almost completely all black..with a little bit of a blue tint.. it is amazing how much they can change color as they get older...:-D


----------



## iluvflake (Apr 1, 2011)

i cannot do this for a while my computer crashed


----------

